# 2001.5 audi s4 5th cylinder misfire



## 1993audi90cs (Mar 26, 2007)

Need help figuring out what could be wrong. My check engine light came on lately and I had it checked out. It came up as a 5th cylinder misfire. So I pulled the coil pack and plug and seen nothing wrong with the spark plug. I had replaced all coil packs, plugs, boots and wires recently so I'm not sure what else could be causing it to misfire. Also it only has a slight misfire at around 4k rpm at around 13psi boost. Not sure if the maf or injectors could be creating this problem. Would like to hear some opinions on this. Thanks!


----------



## htr (Dec 22, 2014)

I had a missfire in my 2.7t replaced plugs and coils.ended up being a censor on the intake.temp sensor I think.it was a few years ago.I do remember it was one of the censor that are on top of the intake box.I think there are two right next to each other.my misfire was in cylinder 1. Idk if this helps u at all.I scanned it with a generic scanner which got me nowhere but replacing plugs a and coils which didn't need to be replaced.u need to scan it with vagcom or a factory diagnostics.that will narrow it down a lot more.


----------



## ThurbsR32 (Feb 23, 2008)

replace the two ignition control modules (ICM's) on the top of the air box and be sure to clean the aluminum heat sink that they are mounted on and coat the bottoms of them with dielectric grease before bolting them down.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*.*



ThurbsR32 said:


> replace the two ignition control modules (ICM's) on the top of the air box and be sure to clean the aluminum heat sink that they are mounted on and coat the bottoms of them with dielectric grease before bolting them down.


My is solved my misfire problem.


----------

